

Ask HN: Project management tool for working with a remote team? - kull

I am looking for something VERY simple, ideally something that integrates with Gmail and Google Drive (some Chrome extension?). I have always multiple projects and 4 developers to manage. Some simple daily TODO lists and time tracking also are needed. Any suggestions?
======
burstworks
Sounds like you're actually looking for something pretty complex if it needs
all of those features. We use Asana for managing remote teams and that's
worked well for us. If it needs to be something that lives inside GMail, maybe
check out Streak. It's a lightweight CRM that let's you manage different
processes, flows and relationships from within your inbox.

~~~
kull
It looks like something I was looking for! Very nice, thank you. Are there any
alternatives to Streak? I didn't test it yet, but I am just wondering.

~~~
alooPotato
Hey there - founder of streak here. We use Streak internally to manage our
product development process and bugs pipelines. We even have a blog post about
how to use streak for that. See blog.streak.com. happtly to help if you need,
reach me at aleem at streak.

~~~
kull
Hi, sounds good. So, the service is free? I don't see any pricing on the
website.

------
stulogy
You should take a look at our tool - Project Bubble
([http://projectbubble.com](http://projectbubble.com)). It's designed for
creatives who work in teams. There's no payment commitment for small teams so
you should be able to use it for free.

------
sgy
You may try planbox ([https://www.planbox.com/](https://www.planbox.com/)),
they have a Chrome plug-in

~~~
sgy
Or have a look at Microsoft's Team Foundation

